# necesito solucion a la instalacion de parlantes en un corsa



## thors (Ago 29, 2006)

tengo un corsa sin maletera y por traslado de domicilio tube que desaserme de mis bafles  a los cuales les retire los parlantes que son de 10" marca  selenium y los instale en la parte trasera de mi vehiculo en una nueva madera de 15 mm los parlantes son de rango extendido con suspension  

pero cuando conecto los 2 correctamente polarizados se oponen y el sonido es pesimo y para solucionarlo invierto uno y logro que suene mejor  . ¡¡pero eso creo que no es muy bueno !! 

¿ tiene alguna solucion mas profesional mi problema ?  acepto ideas para lograr recuperar mis parlantes de mejor forma

gracias


----------



## shocky (Ago 31, 2006)

Hola. A ambos parlantes los deves montar igual y lugo polarizarlos de manera que cuanto uno sube el otro tambien es decir que ambos bayan en fase. Para darte cuenta de esto simplemente escucha y te daras cuenta de que los golpes suenan mas fuerte.
Suerte.


----------

